# Healthier Toast



## Furryanimal (Sep 2, 2021)

*Tomorrow’s world*
Scientists are growing a new strain of wheat in Hertfordshire to make healthier toast. The government-approved programme uses an experimental gene-editing tool called Crispr to block wheat cells from producing an amino acid thought to cause cancer, especially when bread is toasted. Boffins in China and the US have invested heavily in Crispr tech, but strict EU rules on GM foods have slowed research. The UK is using its post-Brexit freedom to push ahead.

says ‘The Knowledge’


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

That's interesting, @Furryanimal 
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2021)

It makes me nervous.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 20, 2021)

Great now load it up with butter


----------



## Shero (Sep 20, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Great now load it up with butter


As long as there's butter, there's life!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

Shero said:


> As long as there's butter, there's life!



Who needs the toast?


----------



## terry123 (Sep 20, 2021)

Can't have toast without real butter and I have to have some apricot preserves on top!


----------



## Tommy (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm not a fan of "genetic engineering".

Think of all of the problems that have been caused by man-made chemical products over the last 100 years because people didn't fully understand the potential harm those chemicals could cause.

Unlike chemical products, genetically modified organisms can reproduce themselves.  The complexity of containing and resolving problems is therefore increased by what ... maybe 10 fold?  100 fold?  Today we can't even control the spread of naturally occurring invasive species as it is.

The next 100 years should be interesting.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

Don't know about the genetic engineering thing, but all my toast is holy!


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> *Tomorrow’s world*
> Scientists are growing a new strain of wheat in Hertfordshire to make healthier toast.


I will give it a try!


----------

